# Failed NREMT - A 3 Times now....



## TheDiceToss (Feb 5, 2019)

AEMT Class ended in July last year, passed my practicals in July as well. Stressing on getting this test passed before July this year so I don't have to do the practicals over again.  Any help or insight is greatly appreciated. 

Looking for resources on AEMT studying on the digital front. I prefer sites like medic tests and have a subscription, but wonder if there are other sites like medictests that will be better suited. 

Also, a mobile Android app that is specific to AEMT would be great as well if anyone is privy to one that exists. All I have been able to find is EMT level apps unless I'm skipping something. 

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## DrNo (Feb 26, 2019)

Have you tried this website?









						NREMT Practice Test [2022] | 100% Free | Test-Guide
					

Use our NREMT practice test to prepare for your exam. Our NREMT prep is 100% free and includes answer explanations. No registration required.




					www.test-guide.com


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 27, 2019)

MedicTests have helped each of my AEMTstudents pass without issue. 

Of course, you have to actually use it to receive the benefit, a concept that seems lost on many.


----------



## JT25 (Apr 25, 2019)

Just wanted to follow up with the OP and see what you may have found. I am in a similar situation. I have looked high and low. Used Medictest site as well.


----------



## TheDiceToss (Apr 25, 2019)

I tried using medictest but on mobile its VERY cumbersome. I have yet to find any mobe friendly AEMT study prep. Currently I'm looking for an online refresher that satisfies the 35 hour requirements to allow me to test NREMT again. Any insight in that arera?


----------



## JT25 (Apr 25, 2019)

I did a refresher in a classroom. So I do not know much about the online things that are out there. I have seen lots of folks on this site discussing them and it seems to be a 50/50 split on the effectiveness. I wish you luck brother. I truly understand your frustration.


----------



## DrParasite (Apr 25, 2019)

TheDiceToss said:


> I tried using medictest but on mobile its VERY cumbersome. I have yet to find any mobe friendly AEMT study prep. Currently I'm looking for an online refresher that satisfies the 35 hour requirements to allow me to test NREMT again. Any insight in that arera?


Do you want to pass?  

I understand that medictest is cumbersome on a mobile device.... have you tried using a computer?  desktop or laptop?  If you don't have one, have you tried using one at a library?

@NomadicMedic said the site helped his students; if the mobile version is as cumbersome as you say, then you probably shouldn't use it on a mobile device, and should use it on an actual computer.

While mobile options may be convenient, if you are actually sitting down to study, you should be dedicating time to study. not when you are at work, not when you are bored, not when you are in between calls, or on facebook.... time when you are spending 2 hours or 1 hour or whatever to just study to pass the exam.

So I'll ask again, are you willing to put in the hard work you need to do so you can study for the exam?


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Apr 25, 2019)

‎Navigate TestPrep: EMS
					

‎Ace your EMS certification exam!  Navigate TestPrep: EMS for iPhone, iPod Touch, and iPad is designed to help students and professionals prepare for state or national certification exams by providing practice exams and simulated certification exams using case-based questions and detailed...



					itunes.apple.com


----------



## photog (Apr 26, 2019)

DrNo said:


> Have you tried this website?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I did a few practice tests on that website and found way too many  errors and outdated information in the "correct" answers. I sincerely hope that's not what they teach in EMT classes (and what they ask in actual tests).  

Out of curiosity: is that the way how EMT's and paramedics are tested in the USA? Only multiple choice questions with four options? No essay / open questions?

And finally (this one made me shake my head the most...), is it still mandantory somewhere to always give supplemental oxygen to all cardiac / chest discomfort patients?


----------



## DrParasite (Apr 26, 2019)

photog said:


> And finally (this one made me shake my head the most...), is it still mandantory somewhere to always give supplemental oxygen to all cardiac / chest discomfort patients?


every patient gets a oxygen at 15LPM via a NRB.  After all oxygen can't hurt a patient.


















actually, most current textbooks (and EMS standards) are now saying provide oxygen when clinically appropriate, with a PS02 being less than 95 being the objective sign.  It wouldn't surprise me if the online test banks haven't caught up yet.

And yes, EMTs and paramedics national registry is a multiple choice exam.  you get the results shortly.  during class, you can have essay questions, fill in the  blanks, and hands on practicals, but the final written exam is computer based, and entirely multiple choice.


----------



## Thackmaster (Apr 30, 2019)

TheDiceToss said:


> AEMT Class ended in July last year, passed my practicals in July as well. Stressing on getting this test passed before July this year so I don't have to do the practicals over again.  Any help or insight is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Looking for resources on AEMT studying on the digital front. I prefer sites like medic tests and have a subscription, but wonder if there are other sites like medictests that will be better suited.
> 
> ...


Go to LC-Ready.com
It has EMT AEMT and Paramedic test prep. The guy who runs the site used to be the guy who wrote questions for all the nremt tests. Purchase the AEMT bundle and start taking the practice tests.


----------



## DrParasite (Apr 30, 2019)

Thackmaster said:


> Go to LC-Ready.com
> It has EMT AEMT and Paramedic test prep. The guy who runs the site used to be the guy who wrote questions for all the nremt tests. Purchase the AEMT bundle and start taking the practice tests.


You'll forgive me if I don't take the word for a newly created account that is advertising for a product, whose only two accounts are advertisements for the product,  

Further, there is nothing on the website the says the guy who wrote the NREMT questions has any affiliation to the app, and last i heard, the NREMT exam questions were made up by a committee of educators, not one guy.  

Also reporting both your posts as advertisements, which are not permitted.


----------



## Thackmaster (Apr 30, 2019)

DrParasite said:


> You'll forgive me if I don't take the word for a newly created account that is advertising for a product, whose only two accounts are advertisements for the product,
> 
> Further, there is nothing on the website the says the guy who wrote the NREMT questions has any affiliation to the app, and last i heard, the NREMT exam questions were made up by a committee of educators, not one guy.
> 
> Also reporting both your posts as advertisements, which are not permitted.


There are youtube videos where he gives a few lectures. I have no stake in the website. If people want to use I hope it helps. If not I hope they find something that works. I recommended this site because I just used to to pass.


----------



## TheDiceToss (Jul 14, 2019)

Sorry for the delayed responses. I am willing to sit and commit to studying time. Was just looking to supplement the spare time I get a lot of while mobile nad not near the PC. I like to stay submerged to absorb information. Kinda like learning a new language...

I'm still stuck with trying to figure out how to get the NREMT Refresher Course. Where to go to get it. I have checked all local sources and all are not doing any more this year with current programs taking priority which I understand. 

So I'm back to searching for the virtual ones and which one will be approved by NREMT and accepted. Getting pretty desperate as I was hoping to test again before my Pyscomotor Skills expired in Aug. Looks like ill be spending more money to do that again!


----------

